# split pairs



## Picassoman (May 3, 2009)

Hi,

I have to add two network points to the Shop Floor and had two Cat5e cables ran from each location to the COMS room.

I punched down one cable to the patch panel in the same sequence as all the other cables - WhiteBlue, Blue, WhiteOrange, Orange, WhiteGreen, Green, WhiteBrown and Brown (see patch panel.jpeg). Added a jack to the other end going by the colour sequence on the jack (see jack.jpeg) - checked with the cable tester and all worked ok.

Repeated for the second cable and when I tested got a "split pairs" error on the cable tester. Re-wired both ends, tried a different jack, and tried a different point on the patch panel but still the same error.

So got the guys to run a new cable, re-wired it but still getting the same error.

I don't understand - using the exact same wiring sequence on both ends and still getting the error. 

Cable has been replaced so eliminated as a problem. Also using same patch cable on both ends of the tester when testing so that’s not the problem. Both cables are on the same patch panel.

Any ideas?

-pm


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Bad patch panel?


----------



## Picassoman (May 3, 2009)

Don't think so - my "good" cable is on the same panel plus I have tried a couple of slots.

Mark


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm guessing I'd have to see this. It seems clear that something is amiss with either the cable or the connections.

Have you tried crimping a connector directly on the cable and bypassing the panel, just as a test?


----------



## Picassoman (May 3, 2009)

Both ends have been re-wired a few times by both the electrician and myself.

Found a spare lan cable in an un-used socket nearby and traced to back to the Coms room. Had to wire the socket but it was already punched down on the patch pane and I got a signal.

I think the problem is the route the cable take - i.e. some electrical interference.

pm


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It's possible, though I've strung CAT5 in some pretty nasty places in factories without ever having an electrical noise issue.


----------

